# Bontrager Race Lite 2008 hubs?



## wab (Aug 13, 2007)

I am interested in buying a set of Bontrager Race Lite wheels, model 2008. The seller claims these wheels have DT Swiss DT240 hubs. I hope they really are DT240's but I can't find a proper answer about this. It seems the hubs used in the Bontrager wheelsets vary every year and every wheelset has a different hubset. These are the wheels:









Bontrager Race lite 2008


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

These wheel look older than 2008 - not sure what year.


----------



## myank (Mar 14, 2007)

The wheelset in the picture is older than 2008, at best they are a 2007 model. I have owned both. The 2008s have a flanged hub, silver spokes, and red nipples.


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

myank said:


> The wheelset in the picture is older than 2008, at best they are a 2007 model. I have owned both. The 2008s have a flanged hub, silver spokes, and red nipples.


X's 2


----------



## rlafleur (May 5, 2008)

*Bontrager Race Lite Wheels*

My 2 cents worth...

The pictured wheels are definitely not the 2008 or 2009 Race Lites.

My understanding is that the 2008 Race X Lites have DT 240 hub internals with custom Bontrager hubs. 

I read somewhere that the Race Lite hubs are basically Formula hubs.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I will also confirm that those are not 2008 race lites. I have a set in my room right now. 2008 race lites have a black rim with white lettering, bladed spokes, red nipples and the hubs have flanges that are machined.


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

Those wheels look like the wheels on my 2007 Trek. It's my understanding that DT Swiss makes the hubs but they may not be exactly the 240 hub.

I hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## Defc0n (Oct 12, 2008)

they are a set of 2007 race lites I have a set and they are very reliable training wheel a bit on the heavy side but the hubs are made by DT swiss .


----------

